# Blame Obama Thread!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Let's get real and blame Obama for everything that is wrong in the world or just in everyday life...hehe::clapping::
I'll start us off!!

Effing Obama, I had to get gas in the rain today!!:-D


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

LOL...

I sent my child to a private school, and she can't spell....


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lets blame the ammo shortage on Obama!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I blame Obama cause I accidentally dropped my wiener in the dirt... while grilling.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> I blame Obama cause I accidentally dropped my wiener in the dirt... while grilling.


5 second rule!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

That sound's like a personal problem and should not be blamed on Obama, unless your were drinking because of him


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Eff Obama for bringing neon clothing back!!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Blame Obama for Mish starting this blame obama thread!


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

I REALLY DO Blame Obama. If you dont blame obama and see his tyranny for what it is, please announce it. Its an important fork in the road. I always try to separate the pro-obama crowd from the rest of us. *Two Roads Diverged in a Yellow Wood, And I, I Took The Road Less Traveled By.*


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not for anyone and its Obama's fault...hehe


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

It's Obama's fault that Mish now has a ugly, wired male avatar now.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

It is interesting that (most) of the posters are on my scab list

Just saying and look for my prior posts for the whole scoop.

BWT I pray for Obama every day, I hope he has a clue about leading our country.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> It is interesting that (most) of the posters are on my scab list


It's good to know that you are an equal opportunity hater, we wouldn't want you just singling out one group. :lol:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I thought it was all Bush's fault. This admin is still blaming him as will Hillary when she is elected.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I blame Obama for Romney being nominated.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I spilled my coffee on the way to work!! Dang him!!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

He made me post this...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Dang fox got one of my chickens.
It's Obama's fault for not providing the fox with food stamps.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Obama it's about JOBS, JOBS, JOBS! Get on it. tell your wife to stop taking trips all over the world and work on JOBS!


MOLON LABE


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a news flash for you....

Just in Obama was elected to office - I blame those who voted for him and supported the lies and half truths of his campaign. 

I blame the republicans for not being able to adjust their reasoning back to the constitution and that the people are the government.

I blame the members of congress who opt for representing their own interests instead of the interests of the united States.

I blame the power brokers who are running this country into a democratic oligarchy for profit instead of letting the people know what the consequences of their actions are.

Mostly I blame the people who treat elections like a popularity contest instead of taking the time to understand the difference between smoke & mirrors and the real facts.

If you voted for the democrats or the republicans who have each taken our rights and freedoms from us then you are part of the problem.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I have a news flash for you....
> 
> Just in Obama was elected to office - I blame those who voted for him and supported the lies and half truths of his campaign.
> 
> ...


Good points PaulS


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I blame Numb Nuts for global warming and the 12-14 inches of snow i still have in my yard.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

It's Obama's fault my hair fell out!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I Blame Obama For this!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I blame Obama for the two black dudes and a white chick talking about breaking into the vacant apartment out front five minutes ago


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Its his fault.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey now that's good music. So is gentleman


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

in the sport of this

I blame Obama that my beer goes warm in less than 5 minutes (and to counter I have to drink it faster)

so with this reasoning it's your fault Obama that I have a hangover


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Mish said:


> Let's get real and blame Obama for everything that is wrong in the world or just in everyday life...hehe::clapping::
> I'll start us off!!
> 
> Effing Obama, I had to get gas in the rain today!!:-D


Sorry I don't want to read the pages of dribble that preceded my post but here is the brass tacks,

Obama is a pawn and isn't running the country, anyone that thinks this is BS is a moron.

I realize you are a site running HACK but I am hoping you will report back to your betters that it is the way the American public feels.

I think I should give you the finger at this time but... Ow what the hell .|..

Please tell your masters that be that the majority of Americans don't like what is going on, petro dollar be damned we really would just like our old constitution back.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Isn't the captain suppose to go down with the ship and are we the only ones who feel water around our feet?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I clearly blame him for every Executive Order he has signed. And not one of them was good.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

[video]http://media.mtvnservices.com/embed/mgid:arc:video:thedailyshow.com:26fca720-ccf5-4178-88a1-48e9f7c2c69b" width="512" height="288" [/video]

I blame him for this.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I blame Obama for MR being in such a bad mood....

I'm sure he was a warm, fuzzy guy before... Well maybe not during the Clinton years...

Top That! lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I blame Obama for a lack of skateboard parks. They were building plenty of them before he was elected, but had to stop because he thought they were mocking his big ol' Dumbo ears!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I blame obama for this:

I knew a man obama and he'd lie to you,
Nothing was true!
Full of air and ghetto flair and so low class,
The old boo-hoo....
Mr. O-bama, mr. Oo-bama, mr. Oooo-bama,
Lie.....

Which I can't help singing or posting every time he opens his mouth. He 'flicted me with a compulsion and I want a free check too! (Ahahahaha!)


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I blame obama for this poor guy too. Clearly he doesn't get how much good ocommiecare is going to be for our country -

My NoBamacare Song for patients and interns - YouTube


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 4749


Got this from Facebook


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

You can blame Obama for more of the tax payer money being spent on Obamacare ads campaign!

Obama administration to blow $52 million in 3 months promoting Obamacare

Tom Tillison
Biz Pac Review
March 21, 2014

Open enrollment for Obamacareends on March 31 and in the race to meet its projected goals, the Obama administration is spending plenty of money to promote the presidents signature healthcare law.

The New York Times reported:

From January until the end of March, the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, which runs the HealthCare.gov site and administers the Affordable Care Act, will have spent $52 million on paid media, officials said.

That’s an average of $17 million a month on advertising, or $9 per signup if the administration reaches its revised enrollment goal of six million, The Daily Caller pointed out.

Which is still just a small percentage of the estimated $684 million that will be spent overall on publicity, marketing and advertising the Affordable Care Act, according to The Associated Press.

With ten days left until the deadline, the administration needs an additional one million people to sign up to meet its enrollment goal. Adding to its problems, the critical 18-35 demographic accounts for just 25 percent of the total, compared to original projections of 38.5 percent.

A reality that explains the growing number of unconventional appearances by President Obama to reach young adults.

Obamacare was designed to provide health insurance to the approximately 16 percent of Americans who are uninsured, and any real measure of success will be in accordance to the extent this number is reduced.

Assuming the “most transparent administration ever” is willing to share the figures.


----------

